# Where Is a Good Place to Bareboat in August?



## mickeyd (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm a beginner and was thinking of BVI but possible bad weather is a concern. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good place for a beginner to go in August? I'm pretty flexible travel wise. Thanks.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Friends love the San Juans in the N.W. Pacific, or are you looking for tropical? If so then below the hurricane zone in the Caribbean. Check out the South Pacific, Tahiti, Tonga, etc. etc.......*i2f*


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

My vote...(if you can handle the heat in August)...Grenada/Grenadines. For Grenada, until the wicked seasons of 2004/2005, they were considered outside of the Hurricane belt...then in 2 successive seaons, they were pounded by named storms hit (Ivan and Emily). Basically, after Ivan the whole island was leveled. 

So, now insurance considers Grenada in the belt, and cruisers have to scurry to Trinidad to keep their storm coverage. But, before 2004/2005....it had been FORTY YEARS since the last named storm hit them.

In any case, I'd use this little statistical quirk to my advantage...as its still a cheap flight from San Juan (or if you're lucky - Miami) to go to Grenada in the off-season (now through November). 

Good luck finding a charter equipped with a Gen-Set to power that A/C though. PHEW, it was 99 today in Fort Lauderdale...I cant imagine that equatorial sun right now.


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

If your going to be chartering for a week or so... then you should still be able to do a BVI trip but have the charter company agree to move the charter dates if "weather problems" appear to be imminent. If you truly have an open time frame that can be moved at last minute then go for it. Cost is far cheaper in this Off Season for the West Indies. It will be a bit hotter with less winds but generally calmer seas unless you have a storm coming down on you.

Note that some places will be close for vacation/ repairs in Aug/ Sept / Oct but generally only a month each location and few of the major spots close entirely.

Always keep a Weather Eye and have your lap top set up for the important weather, wave and wind forecast sites.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

you can buy a reasonably cheap radio that will receive ssb weather reports - hurricanes dont just pop up without warning - I have a Sony and used to have a Grundig until it got dropped in the water. Both worked great (so long as they stay above water)


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

try the San Juans in WA. or the Gulf Islands out of Victoria BC


----------



## Naughtylus (Sep 22, 2008)

I chartered a Bristol Channel Cutter in the San Juans in May this year. 
In short - it is beautiful.
It must be fantastic in the warmer weather of August - book now!

I went in the spring because it was part of my plan to buy a BCC this year, and the only one I could find anywhere available for charter for an extended test sail was in Anacortes. (Now buying my BCC in San Francisco - next week!)

The tides are really significant, and you have to plan your passages through the passes accordingly, but there are comprehensive tidal tables available which make it easily manageable.

I'd go back again anytime.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

imagine2frolic said:


> Friends love the San Juans in the N.W. Pacific, or are you looking for tropical? If so then below the hurricane zone in the Caribbean. Check out the South Pacific, Tahiti, Tonga, etc. etc.......*i2f*


I second the San Juans...........we chartered there a few years back. But do yourself a favor and charter a trawler instead of a sailboat. That's what we did. We told the charter company in Anacortes that I wasn't really qualified in the trawler, so they gave me a couple of hours check-out time and instruction. Going from sailboat to single engine trawler was a piece of cake.........and WHAT a great time we had in August!

That little 135 HP diesel powered Grand Banks 36 just sipped fuel..wasn't really a huge expense at all. And you won't believe those currents in Puget Sound between the islands.
And crabs by the dozens - all for just hauling up and eating!

Go.


----------

